# Goodwood Revival



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sory to have to report that I forgot to put my forms in to book a stand this year, so will not be trading there.
However, Race Glaze reseller TRW Replicas, who have the first stand on the Market if coming from the undertrack tunnel (they make magnificent C and D Types) have taken a huge box of RG products so see them if you wish.

I'll be there on Friday for a mooch for once - a rare chance to go to a show for pure pleasure !

Anyone who's going, have a great time !


----------

